# Constant Calls from DIY Hangers



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

"I'd do it, just don't have the time to do the taping and finishing ... besides you can probably do it much quicker (implying a drive on cost by total hours)"

_Anyone else keep getting these nuisance calls ?_

One or two of these kinds of mess ups a long while back, gave me an accurate depiction of what can reasonably be expected of a DIY'r. Poorly seamed. Missed screws. Fractured board. Everything out of whack. Maybe even backed by the same quality framing.

This mentality that they can fractionalize on cost. With my experience they normally add to cost and total effort required.


----------



## Russ in AK (Mar 4, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a guy trying to do work in his home himself. With proper preparation and understanding, there really isn't anything that a guy can't do on his own. Sure it'll take longer, and there'll be more stumbles along the way, but that's to be expected.

On the other hand, it's also normal for someone to attempt a repair or remodel on their own, get exasperated or realize that it's not as time (read: cost) effective as they thought, and call in a professional to finish the job. 

I truly don't understand the mentality that seems to prevail on this forum that seeks to disparage the guys who attempt to do their own home repairs. That should be applauded. Many of them will get it done to their satisfaction, and many won't. The ones that won't are probably going to end up calling a contractor to finish the job after they learn that it's not worth their time, or they don't think they have the skill, or whatever their reasoning is.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Russ in AK said:


> ...
> 
> I truly don't understand the mentality that seems to prevail on this forum that seeks to disparage the guys who attempt to do their own home repairs. That should be applauded. Many of them will get it done to their satisfaction, and many won't. The ones that won't are probably going to end up calling a contractor to finish the job after they learn that it's not worth their time, or they don't think they have the skill, or whatever their reasoning is.


On these type calls, I've noticed that it has been rare that any taping was even attempted. 

For those that "won't get it done to their satisfaction" -- is it right that they call a contractor with expectations of a quality end-product when the contractors' work relies on the integrity of the prior process?



Russ in AK said:


> ...On the other hand, it's also normal for someone to attempt a repair or remodel on their own, get exasperated or realize that it's not as time (read: cost) effective as they thought, and call in a professional to finish the job.


I've been called out too, on a situation where the homeowner has painted his exterior from stepladder height. On a three story Victorian style structure. Apparently he just didn't have the time to break out the 32 foot extension ladders, starting from top-down like it should be done. 

As far as the innocent effort, I agree, but normally find this more the exception.

Most everyone knows how to patch walls, and will tell so. Offhand, I can't recall ever seeing a homeowner who could do it right.

Part of this thread is about how DIY drywallers operate behind a veil, when faced with requesting paid help.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

Drywall hung by a non-pro will always cost more to tape than when hung by a pro.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> "I'd do it, just don't have the time to do the taping and finishing ... besides you can probably do it much quicker (implying a drive on cost by total hours)"
> 
> _Anyone else keep getting these nuisance calls ?_
> 
> ...


It is what it is. If you're interested, have a look and price accordingly. If it turns out to be a 50% pita charge for filling bad outlet cuts or whatever, keep that upcharge to yourself, but tell them it would have been better if you hung it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I would tell them it would probably cost less if they paid you to hang and tape it than to just tape it. I don't believe that's untrue. With hanging rates around here at least it's not.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

artinall said:


> "I'd do it, just don't have the time to do the taping and finishing ... besides you can probably do it much quicker (implying a drive on cost by total hours)"
> 
> _Anyone else keep getting these nuisance calls ?_
> 
> ...


Am I reading you right? 

You have homeowners calling you wanting to hang sheet rock for you ?:blink:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

It's bad enough to have to fix other contractors work. If I was getting calls to fix or finish HO's work I'm attracting the wrong type of clientele.


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

We used to get hammered with calls about the same. We go in and assess knowing that it's a homeowner install. Many times we would pull sheets down and rehang. Ended for us to be a much tighter install and we were more confident in the finished product. This was a little more costly for the homeowner but they didn't complain at all because they realized they were in over their head 9 out of 10 times. The other one just explain the cost is by the hour and cover you and your guys time. Get it done and make a contact if you want that. For us in remodeling it's more important that for those specializing in drywall only.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

TurnkeyConst said:


> ..This was a little more costly for the homeowner but they didn't complain at all because they realized they were in over their head 9 out of 10 times. The other one just explain the cost is by the hour and cover you and your guys time. Get it done and make a contact if you want that. For us in remodeling it's more important that for those specializing in drywall only.


 Unfortunately there is no way to get this across before they start their project, they'd save overall. It becomes the same learning process time and again, whether they want to pay for it or not.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can do that on some pretty bad hanging jobs, but it may all get mudded flat-ish. 

Lucky for me, I only do stuff like that as part of a larger project.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The absolute worst hanging job I've ever seen was done by me. The framing was done by someone else. Lots of angles, very cut up, and nothing to screw to in a lot of areas. Even areas that had to be more or less plumb and square (tub/shower, bath vanity,...) weren't.

Thick skimmed the whole thing - nobody sees the awful mess under the paint.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> The absolute worst hanging job I've ever seen was done by me. The framing was done by someone else. Lots of angles, very cut up, and nothing to screw to in a lot of areas. Even areas that had to be more or less plumb and square (tub/shower, bath vanity,...) weren't.
> 
> Thick skimmed the whole thing - nobody sees the awful mess under the paint.


We call that mud framing .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

When I did more remodels, I loved getting those calls. I do them by the hour, I do a good job and it usually would end up with me finishing up the project.

After taping and texture, you have painting, then trim, etc.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> We call that mud framing .


I call it a PITA - worse, it's just giving up and going with what's there instead of fighting it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I call it a PITA - worse, it's just giving up and going with what's there instead of fighting it.


That's what I tell them! Sheet rock goes with what's there . I can shim and mud frame only to a certain point.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Instead of getting distracted by their mentality, be pleasant and focus on your offer. If you're interested, "Hmmmm....ok....hmmm....sure, I can do this for __ or _____). Don't try to read their mind too much.

When folks seem to be projecting their intentions to pay cheap, ignore it. It's not easy. I have a few responses for all those "If I had more time..." comments. "Me, too!" "Yup, that's what makes the world go round." "Oh, you should just find the time since you want to do it yourself." (works especially well when wife is speaking on behalf of busy husband)


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Good timing on this thread. I'm going to look at a finish job today. Homeowner hung the bathroom and needs it finished. 

I'll bring my mesh and hot mud.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Good timing on this thread. I'm going to look at a finish job today. Homeowner hung the bathroom and needs it finished.
> 
> I'll bring my mesh and hot mud.


HO did a perfect hang job. 5x10 bath. Will knock it out this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> HO did a perfect hang job. 5x10 bath. Will knock it out this week. :thumbsup:


 Nothing like making a go of it.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe its cause I dont do it all the time but I don't see how it cost more to tape and texture a room that a HO hung there self's. Even if the owners dont know about butt ends and beveled ends and hang it wrong for feather it out 6"-10" further and blam your done. Coat 123 texture paint. Easy. I think you guys that have a problem with making money. If your robbing from a HO because he or she wanted to but some sweat equity into there house I think that is just wrong. I can understand explaining that because of the hanging job its going to cost 1 or 2$ more a sheet but to steal there equity is wrong. It takes what 3 min a joint to feather out more.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's one that I got on video...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TBM said:


> Maybe its cause I dont do it all the time but I don't see how it cost more to tape and texture a room that a HO hung there self's. Even if the owners dont know about butt ends and beveled ends and hang it wrong for feather it out 6"-10" further and blam your done. Coat 123 texture paint. Easy. I think you guys that have a problem with making money. If your robbing from a HO because he or she wanted to but some sweat equity into there house I think that is just wrong. I can understand explaining that because of the hanging job its going to cost 1 or 2$ more a sheet but to steal there equity is wrong. It takes what 3 min a joint to feather out more.


Your an IDIOT!!


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

blacktop said:


> Your an IDIOT!!


Explain


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's one that I got on video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGqgEprkB2k


A pail of fast set mud and a belt sander aughta do it.

:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TBM said:


> Explain


No need ! you explained It already ! post #21


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TBM said:


> I can understand explaining that because of the hanging job its going to cost 1 or 2$ more a sheet but to steal there equity is wrong. It takes what 3 min a joint to feather out more.


So after Sir Mixalot's video, you still feel that way? I've seen worse.

It's not always a case of just a little extra mud here & there; repairing the atrocities can take more time than it would have for a pro to hang the stuff properly from scratch.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Never seen one that bad. Guess I've been lucky. Would have have told this one to watch more YouTube videos and try again. Would have walked away from that one your right.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

sweat equity?? here ya go!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> sweat equity?? here ya go!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic


What the hell was that??!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> sweat equity?? here ya go!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic


At least they didn't use black permanent marker everywhere...:laughing:


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

blacktop said:


> sweat equity?? here ya go!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic


whats with all the holes? did someone give up and get mad?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Usually when someone does the sweat equity part, they only do the low sweat part. I end up finishing the hard sweating part.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's one that I got on video...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGqgEprkB2k


Were those exterior walls insulated? Didn't notice any around those outlets.


----------



## Zach2085 (Oct 18, 2016)

Local tapers usually do 2 quotes for these jobs, one with me tearing the board down and hanging it properly and 1 based on the hours they think they'll be there if they try taping as is(often this ends up higher and some guys still take it rather then see the board come down).


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Zach2085 said:


> Local tapers usually do 2 quotes for these jobs, one with me tearing the board down and hanging it properly and 1 based on the hours they think they'll be there if they try taping as is(often this ends up higher and some guys still take it rather then see the board come down).


Only time and materials for me... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Were those exterior walls insulated? Didn't notice any around those outlets.


Very few of the older block exterior walls don't have insulation here. Most newer block homes have a foil vapor barrier. This home had neither.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> HO did a perfect hang job. 5x10 bath. Will knock it out this week. :thumbsup:


BAM! Even put a primer coat on for free. Deposited check this morning.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> A pail of fast set mud and a belt sander aughta do it.
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling




2 things...

First, I gotta see the after video and maybe some progress shots

Second, are you phukking kidding me?!?! That guy has his own private dock and that huge yacht, and he tried to renovate his kitchen himself???? FFS, the guys time is obviously more valuable then the cost of hiring a pro. Wtf!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just visited another (after others).

HO did the wall framing, hanging and nearly all paper taping.

But cut short the tape in many spots so there are gaps without overlap. There's un-level ceiling and wall planes (drywalled over a bumped sistered floor joist, spliced bottom and top plates, crooked framing at end joints) with the taping smeared over with mud, with little to no consistency, making it hard to see if there's actually adhesion in many spots (not to mention covered screw/attachments). Though some visible areas show separation of tape, with severe crinkling of paper and patched over breakouts in the wallboard.

_Pulling all tape and sanding is out of the question and I don't sheetrock entire rooms any more._

Looks like he wants to go ahead with t & m in an effort to resolve this, with the clear victor being so far the project ... 

Can't get results at this point, only improvements... debating on whether to enter into it, even while listing what I cannot be responsible for which is basically everything... most everything is concealed before I sat foot in the place.


----------

